# Looking for People to RP w/ Online



## Sethyn (May 27, 2002)

Me and a couple friends are searching for role players to RP with online via AIM. No dice, no DM's we just kinda let the story unfold naturally. It's a lot of fun if your willing to sit down and focus for at least an hour or so. we dont have any scheduled sessions, its basically just whenever a few people are online. we roleplay in either fantasy or sci-fi setting but are open to other things so long as its NOT anime. anyway, if your interested e-mail me at sethyn@hotmail.com or use AIM, my handle is jtdekken.

Sethyn


----------



## Painfully (Jun 7, 2002)

Too bad I dont use AIM.


----------

